# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Vendée : fourrière de l'horreur

## salambo

Je diffuse ... 
Citation : 
"Antoine BXXXX gérant de fourrière(http://www.solutionantoinebeaufour.fr/)  dont le territoire d'action s'étend sur 150 communes vendéennes, est  accusé par ses voisins de massacrer les chiens qu'il ramasse ou que les  services municipaux lui confient. Étranglements, empoisonnements, coups.  La photo des chien ensanglantés ci-dessus a été prise par un riverain  qui a pris le risque de vider la benne à ordures dans laquelle il  entrepose les cadavres (non réfrigérée).

 Je suis allée sur place aujourd'hui et  ai entendu les témoignages de proches voisins, vu les photos et la  benne contenant un cadavre et dont sortait un liquide nauséabond et  assaillie de mouches.
 Nous avons affaire à un tueur en série.
 Un tueur en série que 150 communes vendéennes rémunèrent grassement pour qu'il gère les chiens en divagation.

 Problème : malgré les constatations des gendarmes venus sur place cet  après midi et ayant constaté la présence de cadavres dans la benne nous  n'avons pu obtenir que ceux ci soient autopsiés.
 Pire, malgré  l'odeur pestilentielle, les photos, les cadavres et les témoignages des  voisins immédiats, le procureur prétend que tout va bien dans cette  fourrière.
 Le maire de Luçon, site où je me suis rendue cet am, défend également Beaufour.
 C'est par centaines de chiens que BXXXX débarrasse la communauté de communes, et de ce fait il a de forts appuis.
 A nous de dénoncer ce massacre.

 Merci de contacter :

 - la communauté de communes  http://www.paysnedelamer.fr/article.php3?id_article=709

 - la mairie de Luçon 
http://www.lucon.fr/

 - la mairie des Sables d'Olonne
http://www.lessablesdolonne.fr/contact/

PS.
*On  a appris qu'un chat portant un collier avec le numéro de tel de ses  maitres a atterri chez ce fou, il n'a même pas daigné appelé.... alors  vous imaginez bien qu'il ne prend pas la peine de vérifier que les  chiens sont identifiés.
 Dans la benne il y avait un yorkhire mort, identifié. Ses maîtres ont été appelés par nos soins, ils le cherchaient encore....*Luçon
*Des associations bloquent la fourrière de Luçon*       	Faits de société 	vendredi 20 septembre 2013   

  










                 	 	 	 		Vendredi, en début de matinée, plusieurs associations  de défense des animaux ont bloqué laccès à la fourrière de Luçon,  empêchant ainsi la salariée de sortir du site. Parmi ces associations :  la fondation Brigitte Bardot, lassociation Galia et la Société  protectrice des animaux. Ces associations assurent disposer de preuves  mettant en évidence des actes de maltraitance perpétrés sur les animaux  par la société en charge de la fourrière intercommunale.
La police et la gendarmerie sont sur place.

----------


## The lovecats

Quelle horreur  :Frown:  
Les photos des chiens circulent sur fb : encore une sombre affaire  :Frown:  

Événement fb à ce sujet : https://www.facebook.com/events/1591...y_type=regular

----------


## Pitchoun'

Pétitions signées !

----------


## Delphes76

Signé

----------


## MALIN

signé

----------


## Moumoune83

signé ! mais cette fourrière ne serait pas la seule ! il y en a une aussi à Aubin, 12110, d'après Sd Asso...

----------


## lanat

oui je pense qu'helas ce cas n'est pas isolé et que bien d'autre refuge/fourrière derrière leur murs ont des pratiques criticables voir horrifiantes, comment pourrait il en être autrement quand les personnes "gérantes" de ces structures n'ont parfois aucunes empathies avec les animaux (je connais un refuge dont le responsable a comme loisir favori la chasse), qu'ils ont tous pouvoirs sur les animaux qu'ils incarcères (conditions de vie, décision d'élimination, condition de mise à mort), sans règles bien précises a appliquer et sans réél contrôle, hormis quelques contrôle sanitaire épisodique de l'ex DSV . Cela alors même qu'il peuvent afficher les mots "protection animale" dans leur dénomination et recevoir des dons de particulier ou des aides de  de grandes asso genre 30 millions d'amis.

----------


## arden56

VISIBLE par tous sur internet, 

il fait sa pub, 
la commune fait sa pub... et se vante : achat d'un fusil hypodermique pour les chiens errants, construction d'une fourrière flambant neuf... pour ce personnage... 

Visible par tous dans images, sinon, tout a disparu "maintenance du site !"




  

http://www.ouest-france.fr/actu/actu...actuLocale.Htm

----------


## maruska

le coeur brisé de tant d'horreur!! signé!

----------


## poppo

Signé!!

Finalement la france n'est pas si loin de la roumanie........ ::

----------


## aurlie

signées   ::

----------


## Daysie433

merci malin

les deux pétitions signées bien évidemment quelle horreur  ::

----------


## malendrine

*Merci, surtout d'envoyer des courriers en masse aux mairies, et notamment à celle des Sables d'Olonne qui a retiré la gestion de la fourrière à la SPA (qui la gérait depuis plus de 20 ans) pour la confier à ce charmant monsieur.*

----------


## clo40

signé, pas de pitié pour les bourreaux !

----------


## malendrine

*Le charmant monsieur ne mets plus aucune photo sur son site à partir d'aujourd'hui pour les animaux qu'il a trouvés. Déjà qu'il ne prenait aucune déclaration d'animaux perdus par leur propriétaire, bon courage pour retrouver son chien ou son chat !!!*

----------


## mallo

Non mais je rêve !!! Ohhh ! Moi qui suis suis vendéenne de souche !!!!  :: 

Partagé, pétitions signées !

J'hallucine... ::

----------


## astings

Signé évidement,mais quel horreur, je souhaite tous les malheur du monde à ce malade . Je n'en dis pas plus sinon je vais être censuré

----------


## selwinou

Quelle horreur ! SVP les vendéens précisez bien à vos charmants maires que vous saurez quoi faire bientòt dans les urnes ...
Malendrine est ce qu'une plainte a été déposée et que compte faire la fondation BB 
Pétition signée plutòt deux fois qu'une

----------


## cassie60

MON DIEU LE MASSACRE N EXISTE PAS QUE DANS L EST ATTENTION A NOS LOULOIS VIVE LA CRISE

----------


## caro.

et la DDPP a été contacté ? une fourrière/refuge doit avoir un endroit aux normes pour stocker les animaux décédés, ils n'ont pas le droit d'être mis dans une benne à ordure... 

après, si les communes se souciaient un minimum de ce que deviennent les animaux capturés sur leur commune, ça se saurait, et il n'y aurait plus de fourrière/refuge "abattoir" en France

----------


## caro.

alors autant ça a l'air vraiment craignos, autant faudrait voir à avoir des preuves avant de s'emballer comme ça (enfin c'est le risque du net ça...)
mais j'avoue que certains commentaires sur FB sont quand même plus que limite...


donc plutôt que de mettre des animaux morts en photos, pourquoi ne pas chercher de preuves réelles de dysfonctionnement/erreur/négligence de la part de cette fourrière ?

parce que mettre une photo d'un chien plein de sang en disant "il a été tué", euh... qui dit que cet animal n'a pas été récupéré mort sur la voie publique par exemple (je ne sais pas quelle type de contrat lie les communes à cette fourrière, mais certaines fourrières interviennent pour les animaux décédés sur la voie publique, donc je vous laisse imaginer parfois l'état des animaux (chute, accident de voiture ect)...)

mettre des chiens morts en photo, malheureusement l'euthanasie n'est pas illégal, donc si ces chiens ont été proposés aux assos et qu'elles n'en n'ont pas voulu (ou n'ont pas pu), malheureusement, il y a euthanasie.


je ne cherche absolument pas à défendre cette personne, mais disons que les assos devraient se concentrer sur les preuves réelles si elles veulent le faire couler...

registre d'entrée/sortie d'animaux pas à jour, recherche de propriétaire non faite (il me semble qu'un York mort a été trouvé là-bas par les assos qui ont contacté les proprios car ça n'avait pas été fait), mortalité excessive ? (beaucoup de décès?), euthanasie non effectuée par un vétérinaire? (ça c'est facile à vérifier, un véto note tous les actes qu'il fait, donc...), animal blessé grave non soigné, endroit non adapté au "stockage" de cadavres, disparition d'animaux entrée en fourrière, comptabilité à jour ? ect

enfin tout ça pour dire qu'il y a moyen de trouver des preuves, la DDPP doit faire son travail, les autorités aussi...

mais comme trop souvent, c'est très long avant d'en arriver à une prise de décision...

donc plutôt que de vociférer sur le net, il faudrait s'organiser afin de mettre la pression pour une intervention rapide de la DDPP sur place ect


la DDPP n'aime pas trop les histoires qui font grand bruit, donc si ils interviennent et qu'il y a vraiment un problème avec cette fourrière, la DDPP ne prendra pas le risque de la couvrir...

----------


## catoune 13

oui, c'est sur, ça s'emballe vite sur le net,

mais les cadavres ne devraient pas se trouver dans une benne, pour quelque raison que ce soit.

ça, c'est une 1ère faute grave.

La diffusion (sans lynchage) permet aussi que rien ne reste sous silence...

Après on peut toujours dire aussi que les photos ne sont même pas de la région, ou viennent d'un autre pays.

----------


## cerbere

Caro je te rejoins c'est bien pour cela que j'ai quitté la page. Quand tu vois les appels aux meurtres et autres.... Y'a souvent des appels de FA ici mais personne ne répond par contre pour être vulgaires ca y'a du monde. 

Je ne rêve pas car ici ce ne sont que des chiens.... dure réalité. La dernière fois je suis un camion de la DDE. Je m'arrête derrière lui et je lui demande ce qu'ils font des corps des chiens.... A la benne. Je lui demande s'ils verifient si l'animal est identifié sa réponse? "s'il semble bien entretenu parfois on vérifie mais comme on n'a pas de lecteur de puces...." Voilà leur réponse. Donc si votre chien se fait taper sur la route et meurt vous ne ne saurez jamais...

La dernière fois j'ai contacté la maire et la police municipale (le chien était dcd depuis un moment et avec la chaleur il a gonflé quand je l'ai soulevé il coulait de partout impossible de l'emmener chez un véto) on m'a dit oui oui et il est resté là à pourrir plusieurs jours...

----------


## caro.

> Caro,* la DDPP aurait (à mettre trois fois au conditionnel) été contactée sans succès*. Je pense aussi que c'est la première chose à faire. Que des fautes aient été commises, c'est indéniable (par cet homme ? Ou par les communes concernées ?), mais je suis entièrement d'accord pour dire que tout ça va très très loin quand même.


ça c'est possible, et c'est par là qu'il faut commencer. Faire pression sur la DDPP pour qu'ils aillent voir ce qu'il en est.
quand ils recevront 5000 lettres/mails de demande de contrôle pour cette fourrière, ça va surement leur prendre la tête, et ils iront jeter un il.

et comme je disais, ils n'aiment pas trop les histoires qui font du bruit, donc...





> Caro je te rejoins c'est bien pour cela que j'ai quitté la page. Quand tu vois les appels aux meurtres et autres.... *Y'a souvent des appels de FA ici mais personne ne répond par contre pour être vulgaires ca y'a du monde. 
> *


c'est clair.. si toute ces personnes se mobilisaient pour sortir les chiens de fourrière, il n'y aurait pas/plus d'euthanasie...
enfin on peut rêver non ?

concernant la DDE, ça ne m'étonne pas, et je ne comprends pas qu'ils ne fassent pas appel ou controler les animaux ramasser par un véto/fourrière avant de les faire partir à l'équarrissage. Mais même à la DDE ils ont des congélateurs (normalement) pour stocker les cadavres d'animaux ramasser.

tout comme en ville, quand ce sont les éboueurs qui ramassent les chats morts... pas de contrôle...

c'est quand même une bonne chose quand ce sont les fourrières qui s'occupent des animaux décédés sur la voie publique, car il y a, en théorie, un contrôle puce/tatouage avant que l'animal parte à l'équarrissage (ce qui n'est visiblement pas le cas dans cette fourrière, et c'est une faute qui doit être constatée !)

----------


## malendrine

*Vous ne connaissez pas la DDPP du coin ! elle a été avertie et a prévenu de sa visite sur les lieux. Quand elle s'est déplacé, tout était nickel bien sûr !*

----------


## cerbere

elles sont toutes pareilles faut pas rêver. 

Y'a une hystérique qui a débarqué la-bas hier.... un chien hurlait à la mort oulààà il était maltraité... c'est pas avec des ignares pareils qu'il peut se faire du soucis...

----------


## caro.

> *Vous ne connaissez pas la DDPP du coin ! elle a été avertie et a prévenu de sa visite sur les lieux. Quand elle s'est déplacé, tout était nickel bien sûr !*


ben que tout soit nickel c'est une chose, maintenant, si il y a des erreurs sur les registres, des animaux qui disparaissent, des euthanasies sans papiers d'acte véto (ou alors le véto est dans la combine aussi?), une mortalité excessive (eutha déclarées en décès), bref tout ce genre de choses peuvent être vérifier  ::

----------


## malendrine

*Oui, s'il note tout dans ses registres (et je n'en dirai pas plus pour l'instant...)*

----------


## caro.

> *Oui, s'il note tout dans ses registres (et je n'en dirai pas plus pour l'instant...)*


oui je suis d'accord, mais après tout est vérifiable.

quand il est intervenu, où, pourquoi, ect 

donc si il y a un/des dossier(s) à monter, il faut que quelqu'un se mette la dessus

----------


## malendrine

*Justement, rien n'est vérifiable si les registres sont trafiqués, et c'est là le problème ! parce que bonjour ses registres, quand on les a vu une fois, on comprend !*

----------


## vieux-os

Spoiler:  











- - - Mise à jour - - -

CE TYPE EST SOUS SURVEILLANCE DEPUIS 2009  ET C EST QUE MAINTENANT QU IL SE BOUGE LE C... pauvres chiens , combien  ont été encore massacrés dans d horribles souffrance ,  pffffffffffffffff

----------


## caro.

> *Justement, rien n'est vérifiable si les registres sont trafiqués, et c'est là le problème ! parce que bonjour ses registres, quand on les a vu une fois, on comprend !*


si les registres sont trafiqués, il y aura bien moyen de trouver quelques infos qui ne correspondent pas, faut bien chercher.

mais par exemple si telle commune a appelé pour prendre tel animal en charge, ça se retrace ça (en théorie)
donc l'animal est entré en fourrière, OK, ça doit être noté, et qu'est-il devenu, ça doit être noté aussi

tout comme pour le véto, il a un livre de santé, ou est notifié tout ce qu'il fait. donc si ce registre est trafiqué aussi, c'est soit que le véto est de mèche (et ça craint encore plus), soit le véto peut se retourner contre ce mec, car si il lui met sur les dos des choses qu'il n'a pas faite, c'est très grave.

après je dis pas que c'est simple, mais ce n'est pas en mettant 3 photos de chiens morts que les choses avanceront  :: 

ça sert juste à enflammer les gens, gens qui ne cherchent pas à savoir le vrai du faux (pas spécialement pour cette histoire, mais pour d'autres ou le web s'est enflammée alors que c'était des grosses conneries ou des canulars), à foutre le dawa sur le web, et donc décrédibiliser ceux qui essayent de "mener l'enquête"

----------


## malendrine

*Sous surveillance, tout le monde a été alerté mais personne n'a bougé. C'est pour ça que je maintiens que la meilleure des solutions est d'écrire aux mairies et notamment à la CCO des Sables d'Olonne qui lui a confié la gestion de sa fourrière toute neuve (celle-ci ayant coûté quelques 500 000 euros), alors qu'elle travaillait avec la SPA depuis plus de 20 ans !*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Et pour répondre à Caro, quand on a pu voir tout ce que j'ai vu, les infos sont exactes. Et quand au web, je ne regarde même pas, parce qu'effectivement, ce ne sont ni les insultes ni les menaces de mort qui résoudront le problème.*

----------


## Darlow

Je viens de recevoir ça par mail:

>     Je  vous remercie d'envoyer cette lettre, avec les images, au maire de  Luçon, au Préfet de Vendée, aux eurodéputés et à divers associations  contre le tueur des chiens de Luçon. Sa fourrière se trouve exactement à  Caillère-Saint-Hilaire en Vendée. On ne peut pas laisser passer une  abomination pareille !
> 
> 
Je vous laisse le soin de l'objet.
> 
> Mesdames, Messieurs les Députés,
> Monsieur le Préfet,
> Monsieur le Maire,
> 
>  Cest avec stupéfaction et colère que nous apprenons les faits  suivants, ayant entraînés la mort douloureuse de centaines de chiens  confiés aux « bons soins » de Monsieur Antoine Beaufour, dans lattente  que ces malheureux trouvent enfin une bonne famille.
> 
> En effet, alors que Monsieur Antoine Beaufour devait  porter assistance et attention à ces chiens, déjà bien traumatisés par  leur abandon, ce gérant de la fourrière de Caillère Saint-Hilaire (http://www.solutionantoinebeaufour.fr/), qui intervient sur 150 communes vendéennes, leur a délibérément donné la mort, dans la souffrance et la torture. 
> 
> Les images, ci-jointes, ont été prisent par des riverains  outrés des agissements de cet individu. Il est relaté par le voisinage,  et nous navons aucun doute là-dessus, que les chiens quil récupérait,  de particuliers ou des services municipaux, ont subit des étranglements,  des empoisonnements, des coups à volonté, jusquà la mort... A cela  sajoute de macabres découvertes de corps entreposés dans des bennes à  ordures qui dégageaient, selon des témoins, des odeurs et des liquides  nauséabonds.
> 
> Nous vous demandons, sil vous plaît, Mesdames et  Messieurs les Députés, quune enquête sérieuse soit ouverte, afin que M.  Beaufour réponde de ses actes qui relèvent de la pure barbarie.
> 
>  Déjà en 2009, la fourrière de Luçon, géré par M. Beaufour, fut à  lorigine de rumeurs à propos de négligences graves sur des chiens :
> 
> http://caninursing.forumsactifs.net/...ere-dans-le-85
> 
>  Nous ne saurions tolérer que de tels agissements restent impunis, comme  nous ne saurions accepter que la France, en raison de sa population  canine sans cesse en augmentation et ses abandons innombrables, imite,  si aucunes dispositions sérieuses ne sont prises, ces pays : lEspagne,  la Roumanie, la Bosnie, la Russie montré du doigt et quelle le soit à  son tour très vite aussi.
> 
> Nous pensons quil faut être réellement mauvais, jusquau  fond de lâme, et posséder un très grand dédain et irrespect de la vie  pour traiter de cette façon inhumaine des animaux sans défense.
> 
>  La barbarie na aucune place et encore moins dexcuse dexister, en  2013, dans un pays civilisé, surtout avec les possibilités que nous  avons pour freiner la surpopulation canine. 
> 
> Nous espérons vivement que cette lettre ne restera pas  sans réponse et que des dispositions seront prises très vite. Il est  clair quil y a bien trop danimaux « de compagnie » en France et donc  trop dabandons et trop deuthanasies.
> 
> Voir par exemple :
> http://www.rtl.fr/actualites/info/ar...spa-7763605140
> 
> Dans lattente, nous vous prions dagréer, Mesdames, Messieurs, lexpression de notre considération la plus distinguée.
> 
> 
Coordonnées
> 
> 
Mails :
> 
> lessalines@free.fr, info@lessablesdolonne-tourisme.com, webmaster@lessablesdolonne.fr,  officedetourisme@paysnedelamer.fr, mairie.magnils@orange.fr, contact@lucon.fr, prefecture@vendee.gouv.fr, francois.alfonsi@europarl.europa.eu; eric.andrieu@europarl.europa.eu;  sophie.auconie@europarl.europa.eu; jean-pierre.audy@europarl.europa.eu; sandrine.belier@europarl.europa.eu; malika.benarab-attou@europarl.europa.eu; jean-luc.bennahmias@europarl.europa.eu; pervenche.beres@europarl.europa.eu; nora.berra@europarl.europa.eu; jean-jacob.bicep@europarl.europa.eu; philippe.boulland@europarl.europa.eu; jose.bove@europarl.europa.eu; alain.cadec@europarl.europa.eu; francoise.castex@europarl.europa.eu; jean-marie.cavada@europarl.europa.eu; yves.cochet@europarl.europa.eu; daniel.cohn-bendit@europarl.europa.eu; 
> jean-louis.cottigny@europarl.europa.eu; arnaud.danjean@europarl.europa.eu; michel.dantin@europarl.europa.eu; rachida.dati@europarl.europa.eu; joseph.daul@europarl.europa.eu; karima.delli@europarl.europa.eu; marielle.desarnez@europarl.europa.eu; harlem.desir@europarl.europa.eu; christine.deveyrac@europarl.europa.eu; helene.flautre@europarl.europa.eu; gaston.franco@europarl.europa.eu; marielle.gallo@europarl.europa.eu; 
> jean-paul.gauzes@europarl.europa.eu; bruno.gollnisch@europarl.europa.eu;   sylvie.goulard@europarl.europa.eu; catherine.greze@europarl.europa.eu; nathalie.griesbeck@europarl.europa.eu; francoise.grossetete@europarl.europa.eu; sylvie.guillaume@europarl.europa.eu; jacky.henin@europarl.europa.eu;  liem.hoangngoc@europarl.europa.eu; brice.hortefeux@europarl.europa.eu; yannick.jadot@europarl.europa.eu; eva.joly@europarl.europa.eu; philippe.juvin@europarl.europa.eu; nicole.kiil-nielsen@europarl.europa.eu; alain.lamassoure@europarl.europa.eu; agnes.lebrun@europarl.europa.eu; constance.legrip@europarl.europa.eu;  patrick.lehyaric@europarl.europa.eu; corinne.lepage@europarl.europa.eu; 
> jean-marie.lepen@europarl.europa.eu; marine.lepen@europarl.europa.eu;  veronique.mathieu@europarl.europa.eu; jean-luc.melenchon@europarl.europa.eu; elisabeth.morinchartier@europarl.europa.eu; younous.omarjee@europarl.europa.eu;  gilles.pargneaux@europarl.europa.eu; maurice.ponga@europarl.europa.eu; franck.proust@europarl.europa.eu; dominique.riquet@europarl.europa.eu;  michele.rivasi@europarl.europa.eu; jean.roatta@europarl.europa.eu; robert.rochefort@europarl.europa.eu; tokia.saifi@europarl.europa.eu; 
> marie-therese.sanchez-schmid@europarl.europa.eu; michele.striffler@europarl.europa.eu; isabelle.thomas@europarl.europa.eu; patrice.tirolien@europarl.europa.eu; catherine.trautmann@europarl.europa.eu; marie-christine.vergiat@europarl.europa.eu; bernadette.vergnaud@europarl.europa.eu; philippe.devilliers@europarl.europa.eu; dominique.vlasto@europarl.europa.eu;  henri.weber@europarl.europa.eu;  karim.zeribi@europarl.europa.eu
> 
> 
Mettre en Cc :
> fb@30millionsdamis.fr, christophe.marie@fondationbrigittebardot.fr, support@30millionsdamis.fr, juridique@fondationbrigittebardot.fr, Annaig.Lamoureux@fondationbrigittebardot.fr, Virginie.Faugas@fondationbrigittebardot.fr, eliette.vouillon@fondationbrigittebardot.fr, support@30millionsdamis.fr, info@onevoice-ear.org, secretariat@associationstephanelamart.com, enquetes@associationstephanelamart.com, bpa@associationstephanelamart.com, info@spa.asso.fr, enquetes@spa.asso.fr, juridique@spa.asso.fr, delegues@spa.asso.fr, spafrance@spa-france.asso.fr,  info@onevoice-ear.org

----------


## caro.

> *Sous surveillance, tout le monde a été alerté mais personne n'a bougé. C'est pour ça que je maintiens que la meilleure des solutions est d'écrire aux mairies et notamment à la CCO des Sables d'Olonne qui lui a confié la gestion de sa fourrière toute neuve (celle-ci ayant coûté quelques 500 000 euros), alors qu'elle travaillait avec la SPA depuis plus de 20 ans !*


ben disons que les mairies ne pourront, je pense, pas faire grand chose.

au mieux, elles finissent leur contrat fourrière (et si elles ont signé pour plusieurs années???) car rompre un contrat fourrière, à mon avis, comme dans tout contrat, elles devront payer des indemnités, au pire, elles s'en foutent.

la mairie a droit de regard sur les animaux de sa commune qui entrent en fourrière, et de leur devenir (normalement), mais bien souvent les mairies s'en foutent !

je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas écrire aux communes, il faut le faire, mais je doute de l'efficacité de la chose ? 

alors que la DDPP a plus de pouvoir, elle peut faire fermer un site qui n'est pas en règle.

mais pour ça, il faut des preuves (et heureusement)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Et pour répondre à Caro, quand on a pu voir tout ce que j'ai vu, les infos sont exactes. Et quand au web, je ne regarde même pas, parce qu'effectivement, ce ne sont ni les insultes ni les menaces de mort qui résoudront le problème.*


ha mais je ne dis pas que tout ça est faux, je dis juste qu'avec des photos, on peut faire croire tout et n'importe quoi.

demain je prends une photo d'un chat explosé sur le trottoir suite à une chute, je dis que j'ai découvert ça dans la fourrière XY et que donc le chat a été balancé contre un mur pour éviter de payer une eutha, je lance un évènement sur Facebook, je suis sur que dans l'heure qui suit la France entière est derrière moi  :: 


C'est surement vrai ce qui se passe là-bas, et c'est très grave, et donc il faut des preuves réelles pour faire tomber ce genre d'individu !

----------


## France34

D'accord avec vous MALENDRINE ! CARO n'a certainement pas lu le post depuis le début car elle aurait pu lire tout ce qui a été fait : témoignages , visite de la DDPP annoncée à l'avance, manifestations de protestation , de Brigitte BARDOT notamment , beaufour antoine qui se cache (donc il n'a pas la conscience tranquille !) . Il faudrait qu'il soit mis derrière les barreaux comme les chiens qu'il ramassait et que , comme on fait pour les pédophiles ,lui interdire désormais toute profession ayant un rapport avec des êtres vivants ! J'espère que la justice passera sur lui et ses complices , les maires de 150 communes de Vendée, notamment !!! ::

----------


## domi

Signées

----------


## cerbere

France34 tu es sérieuse quand tu dis "  beaufour antoine qui se cache (donc il n'a pas la conscience tranquille !)"

il est menacé de mort quand même... alors que rien n'est "officiel"!!!

----------


## caro.

> D'accord avec vous MALENDRINE ! CARO n'a certainement pas lu le post depuis le début car elle aurait pu lire tout ce qui a été fait : témoignages , visite de la DDPP annoncée à l'avance, manifestations de protestation , de Brigitte BARDOT notamment , beaufour antoine qui se cache (donc il n'a pas la conscience tranquille !)


si j'ai lu, et à part les preuves pour maltraitances dont les assos disent disposer, il faudrait aussi des preuves du dysfonctionnement dans cette fourrière. 
Car les enquêtes pour maltraitance durent souvent très/trop longtemps... 

ils ont les témoignages des voisins, mais est-ce une preuve suffisante ? visiblement non.

alors que si des preuves arrivent à montrer qu'il y a falsification des registres, des animaux qui disparaissent, des chiens soit disant euthanasiés mais aucun vétérinaire pour le justifier, ça va faire plus réagir la DDPP que les maltraitance... malheureusement...

----------


## France34

CERBERE,  oui je suis sérieuse en disant qu'avec tout ce qu'il a fait, il n'a peut-être pas la conscience tranquille, mais si vous dites qu'il est menacé de mort, ce n'est pas sa conscience (ce qui m'aurait étonnée) mais "la pétoche". Et d'ailleurs , il n'est pas le seul responsable : pour les mairies, donner la gestion d'une fourrière à un particulier, c'est prendre le risque qu'il fasse tout en vue de la rentabilité : tuer les chiens lui-même par exemple  de façon atroce ,en évitant ainsi les frais de "piqûres" et de véto !!!  Hélas, il doit y en avoir bien d'autres ,en France, avec cet appât du gain !!! ::

----------


## capucin

QUELLE PUB POUR LA VENDEE!!!!!!!! les responsables ne veulent rien faire!!!!!! ...( c'est vrai que ce ne sont que des chiens) une somme aussi importante pour construire une fourrière camps de concentration pour chiens trouvés...Le nom du responsable de la fourrière est son véritable nom?AMIS des animaux notre seul pouvoir parfois devant tant de laisser aller volontaire semble t-il, ce sont les urnes!!!! La France pays civilisé? les gens de l'est et d'ailleurs sourient......Y'a pas que le PUY DU FOU en vendée visiblement.....

----------


## trichka52

je cite "Une journaliste de Vendée à accumulé depuis des semaines des preuves et des témoignages qui seront rendus publics le 5 octobre.
 Elle va jusqu'à cette date recueillir des informations capitales de professionnels travaillant de près ou de loin avec Beaufour.
 Nous ne divulguerons donc plus aucune information sur ce dossier juqu'au 5 octobre afin de lui permettre de boucler son enquête dans les meilleures conditions.
 La Fondation Brigitte Bardot lui apporte son aide" tirer de l'evenement créer sur face book https://www.facebook.com/events/1591..._mall_activity

----------


## caro.

super, merci pour l'info  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

en espérant que tout ceci permettra de mettre fin à cette "entreprise" et que cet individu soit puni comme il se doit !

----------


## cerbere

France34 il a fait quoi? Tu sembles bien au courant...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.ouest-france.fr/ofdernmin...pdl_filDMA.Htm

----------


## Urrugne

J'ai signé et partagé. J'espère que tout sera fait pour connaître la vérité et je pense que l'on a besoin de toutes les associations pour faire plier les instances qui ferment bien souvent les yeux sur ce genre d'affaires.

----------


## abibati

Bonsoir, étant de Vendée et connaissant le dossier, une enquête était en cours mais certains ont cru bon de tout porter sur le net avant sa conclusion. Nous espérons que tout ce battage n'entravera pas son déroulement. Quant à la DDPP nous allons rester politiquement correct en disant qu'elle était très complaisante à l'égard de ce Mr.

----------


## chadinah

Eh bien moi qui avait désertée l'Andalousie à cause de ce qui s'y passe pour passer mes vacances en Vendée cette année......

----------


## abibati

Merci, oui j'espère que ça aboutira car la vérité est bel et bien là, mais pour toute action en justice il faut des preuves RECEVABLES et une enquête et non des menaces et de la désorganisation. Surtout que ce Mr a beaucoup d'appui et des sérieux.

Pour ce qui est de la Vendée nous y vivons aussi et nous ne massacrons pas les animaux (ça serai plutôt l'inverse  :: ) mais un petit courrier poli et digne à l'intention du Conseil Général leur disant que ce genre d'affaire peut vous inciter à aller passer vos vacances ailleurs, leur ferra peut-être prendre conscience que la PA aussi a un poids réel dans les débats.

----------


## Séraphiina

Signé

----------


## caro.

> Bonsoir, étant de Vendée et* connaissant le dossier, une enquête était en cours mais certains ont cru bon de tout porter sur le net avant sa conclusion. Nous espérons que tout ce battage n'entravera pas son déroulement.* Quant à la DDPP nous allons rester politiquement correct en disant qu'elle était très complaisante à l'égard de ce Mr.


ha ben ça... c'est toujours comme ça de toute façon, les gens croient qu'en publiant tout et n'importe quoi sur le net, ils vont faire avancer les choses... mais à part foutre le dawa... 

espérons que l'enquête pourra aboutir et enfin montrer la vérité ! 




> Merci, oui j'espère que ça aboutira car la vérité est bel et bien là, mais pour toute action en justice *il faut des preuves RECEVABLES* et une enquête et *non des menaces et de la désorganisation*. Surtout que ce Mr a beaucoup d'appui et des sérieux.


c'est exactement ça ! 

surtout que comme tu dis, si ça dure depuis plusieurs années à ce que j'ai pu lire, c'est qu'effectivement il doit avoir beaucoup d'appui... 

merci pour ces infos  :Smile:

----------


## Galaxie85

oui, c'est sûr qu'un grand nombre de courriers (en restant correct) envoyés au Conseil Général, aux Présidents des Communauté de communes et à la Préfecture (ddpp) peuvent avoir un grand impact sur les élus et sur l'image du département (d'autant plus que les prochaines élections municipales sont en 2014)

----------


## Doglover

Quelqu'un sait ou peut savoir ce qu'est devenu ce petit chien ou chienne, je ne me souviens plus, qui était sur le site de Beaufour dernièrement, la semaine dernière ou celle d'avant.  Il l'avait enlevé avant "la crise" quand il restait encore d'autres chiens.  J'avais donc espéré qu'il/elle avait retrouvé ses maîtres, mais maintenant

(photo enlevée suite à la reponse plus loin)

----------


## cerbere

j'essaie de trouver te je te dis  :Smile:

----------


## France34

A l'attention de CERBERE : je n'ai pas fait d'enquête personnelle mais j'ai lu les témoignages des voisins de cette fourrière et des personnes de la PA de Vendée. Si le mise en cause porte plainte, il va y a avoir une enquête et un procès . Faisons silence et laissons faire la justice !!!

----------


## Doglover

D'accord avec toi France.

Cerbère, tu peux me répondre en mp et merci.

----------


## cerbere

donc tu descends quelqu'un juste sur des on-t-dit? Je me méfie comme la peste de personne comme toi car ce même type de personnes m'ont accusée de faire du traffic de chiens avec la suisse.... 

Dire que des femmes ont été brulé sur des buchers suite à des rumeurs de sorcellerie...

sinon je ne trouve rien pour ce petit chien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ah si 




> C'est le refuge de Bouguenais qui l'a récupéré

----------


## Doglover

Okay, merci bien pour l'info Cerbere.  Ca me rassure.

----------


## France34

Ah! , CERBERE,  maintenant je comprend mieux pourquoi vous étiez la seule à me harceler! Comme je l'ai déjà dit , je me tais et j'attend le procès.

----------


## cerbere

et tu as compris quoi?

----------


## mallo

J'ai pas tout suivi, mais quand est il alors. ?

----------


## cerbere

le maire a demandé une autre expertise pour les chiens (autre que celui de la fourrière) En même temps la capture de chats qu'il devait faire à Apremont a été suspendue pour le moment le maire de la commune étude d'autres proposition.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pièce jointe 151741

----------


## mallo

Merci cerbere. Je sais que certains vendéens se foutent royalement des animaux. Il y a quelques années, j'avais contacté la DSV pour une ânesse mal en point avec son petit. Ils appartenaient à un maire justement. La DSV s'était déplacée lui conseillant de vermifuger ses ânes. De plus, lors des ballades, les promeneurs les nourrissaient à sa place. Bref, quelques mois après le petit s'est noyé dans la rivière (mourrait de soif, sûrement) !!!! J'avais appris que la maman avait 18 ans quand elle a eu son petit.
Et tout ça pour quoi ? Rien, puisqu'il a d'autres ânes aujourd'hui...

----------


## cerbere

à mon sens le vrai soucis en France c'est le statut de l'animal.

----------


## mallo

Dans ma famille, je suis la seule qui suis dans la PA. Il y a quelques jours, j'ai contacté un membre de ma famille (en Vendée) pour qu'elle signe ma pétition sur les chiens en Roumanie . Sa réponse : "non mais tu rigoles, j'ai d'autres chats à fouetter". J'avais qu'une envie, c'était de pleurer....

----------


## Galaxie85

Attention Mallo de ne pas faire d'amalgame avec tous les vendéens, il y a heureusement beaucoup de personnes dans notre département sensibles à la condition animale et qui se battent pour faire évoluer les choses. La maltraitance et l'indifférence devant la souffrance des animaux existe malheureusement partout. Le plus difficile est de faire changer les lois et comme le dit Cerbère , il faudrait arriver à faire changer le statut de l'animal.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## mallo

J'ai bien dit "certains " Galaxie. Et encore une fois, je suis moi même Vendéenne, née à Luçon.

----------


## Galaxie85

:Smile:

----------


## The lovecats

Un article : 

https://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j...52434380,d.ZGU

----------


## mallo

Oh mon dieu... Si l'association Galia a fait une enquête, on peut supposer que l'histoire est vraie. Ce qui me parait fort possible, c'est que le gérant n'est pas appelé les propriétaires des chiens.

----------


## The lovecats

Sur fb, l'association Galia a lancé un appel à TÉMOINS 

" Si vous avez déjà eu affaire à M. Beaufour, merci de nous apporter tous vos témoignages sur l'adresse mail temoignage.fourriere@yahoo.fr; ces témoignages seront ainsi collectés et rajouter au dossier en cours. "

----------


## Aponi26

*je ne sais pas si cela a déjà été fait...mais voici les liens que j'ai reçu....*d'une des personnes enquêtrices et de confiance, directement concernée par cette affaire sordide. :: 

*j'espère qu'on va le coincer très très vite et lui faire payer ses crimes!* :: 

http://pluzz.francetv.fr/videos/jt_1920_pays_de_la_loire_,89165904.html

http://www.tlsv.fr/

----------


## poppo

Vu sur FB :

----------


## France34

J'ai dit que je ne m'exprimerai plus avant la fin des enquêtes et de l'éventuel procès en diffamation ; je répond juste à la question de CERBERE :  j'ai compris que ,si vous êtiez la seule à défendre beaufour, c'est parceque on vous a accusé injustement de traffic d'animaux .Mais celà ne signifie pas qu'il soit blanc comme neige ! Attendons !

----------


## cerbere

je ne défends pas il n'est pas encore jugé à ce que je sache!

----------


## cerbere

je suis calme justement. Les débordements y'en a assez. Pour le moment on doit agir comme s'il était innocent c'est si difficile à comprendre?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pétition signée : j'ai vécu 18 ans en Vendée et je souhaite que ce s..... et ses complices , politiques ou autres soient lourdement sanctionnés et empêchés de continuer leur sale besogne!!!


c'est ce type de message qu'il faut virer  ::

----------


## Aponi26

*Chacun a le droit de s'exprimer ici, mais en aucun cas les différents ou commentaires personnels ne feront avancer l'enquête* et le mutisme ou l'indifférence confirmée de la communauté de communes qui devait recevoir les associations aujourd'hui et a volontairement choisie de répondre aux journalistes plutot qu'aux assos  de PA est en soi suffisamment consternant et révélateur ...
_accepter le dialogue et se confronter à la réalité quelqu'elle soit, serait déjà le début de la résolution de beaucoup de problèmes sur notre Terre...
_
*Contester clairement et fermement du refus de la CdC des Pays nés de la mer de recevoir les associations, est un droit citoyen et je ne vais pas me géner pour le faire immédiatement!
je vous invite également à protester pour ce manque de respect, dans une affaire aussi grave!!* :: 

Car ici innocent ou coupable, une enquete et un dossier sont en cours de constitution et en soit, les preuves de corps martyrisés retrouvés sont déjà bien évidentes...et ne sont certainement pas arrivés dans les bennes de la fourrière par hasard :: 

_à suivre de très près donc_

----------


## The lovecats

Un nouvel article 
http://www.ouest-france.fr/ofdernmin...pdl_filDMA.Htm

suite à cet article la FBB a communiqué : " Contrairement à ce qui est écrit dans cet article, la Fondation Brigitte Bardot a toujours un enquêteur missionné sur cette affaire. Bien évidemment, nous veillerons à rassembler toutes les preuves utiles avant d'entamer une procédure contre le gestionnaire de la fourrière. "

----------


## barroux79

Pour l'inscription merci de remplir le formulaire suivant et de me le renvoyer par mail :



Je souhaite, par la présente, m'inscrire dans le collectif de défense des animaux crée le Jeudi 26 Septembre concernant l'affaire BEAUFOUR.
En effet, je souhaite participer à cette enquête, je souhaite être représenté auprès des autorités, je souhaite que ma voix soit entendue auprès des élus, je souhaite me constituer partie civile lors d'un éventuel procès contre M. BEAUFOUR, et sa société.


Pour cette inscription je communique :
NOM*
Prénom
Adresse*
Code Postal*
Ville*
Numéro de Téléphone fixe
Numéro de portable
Adresse Mail*



*Informations indispensables pour vous communiquer les informations au fur et à mesure de la procédure.






Une consultation sera organisée pour savoir quelle personne vous souhaitez voir représenter le collectif devant les médias, les autorités, les élus etc...



Merci par avance pour tous ces animaux, NE LACHONS RIEN, ils n'ont que nous pour les défendre.



"Chat'l'heureusement"



Audrey HERVOUET     


citoyensetanimaux@yahoo.fr








- - - Mise à jour - - -




> je ne défends pas il n'est pas encore jugé à ce que je sache!


c'est que tu n'es pas au courant de tout.............................pourtant tu es ici depuis 2005  ::

----------


## barroux79

voici la vidéo de celui qui a ejecté dominique de galia et sabine landais à 9h , un gros faux cul à mon humble avis

https://www.facebook.com/events/2066...an_user_joined

----------


## Aponi26

merci Barroux!!! :: 

*je me porte partie civile immédiatement et je relaye trèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèès large!*
 :: *
vu évènement FB.partagé! et j'envoie à l'instant un courrier de contestation à tous les maires de ces communes!!!*

courage....

----------


## Chenille

http://pays-de-la-loire.france3.fr/2...re-328293.html

----------


## KATH38

QUELLE MAUVAISE FOI !!!!!!!!! (cet article)

----------


## cerbere

> c'est que tu n'es pas au courant de tout.............................pourtant tu es ici depuis 2005


oui même avant et cela change quoi la date d'inscription? En tout cas on est le 11 et toujours rien?

----------


## Aponi26

oui mauvaise foi de l'article et de la vidéo : que fait on des cadavres trouvés dans les sacs des bennes, avec du sang partout, la boite cranienne défoncée, la strangulation? ce ne sont pas des méthodes d'euthanasie d'une fourrière?
 :: 

*oui bien sur, certainement une "malveillance" de ceux de la PA qui ont tués des chiens comme çà et les ont mis exprès dans les bennes pour porter préjudice à Mr Beaufour et ses sbires...on croit cauchemarder.*

alors on enterre l'affaire et on se lave les mains? c'est ainsi que la protection animale défends les animaux? 

*je suis vraiment étonnée de constater que l'on préfère se taire et ne pas faire de vagues(pas bon pour la politique en ce moment çà!) et on regardes ailleurs?*

ou on se décide à mettre les mains dans la M...., et à se frotter à ceux qui cherchent à étouffer l'affaire et on ne lâche rien!

*je suis pour la vérité et je ne suis pas d'accord sur le fait d'entériner cette affaire sans savoir pourquoi ces chiens (et certains identifiés!!) ont été si malmenés avant d'être tués?*
 :: 
déjà que l'euthanasie n'est pas la solution mais alors la torture pour assassiner encore moins....

se porter partie civile est un acte citoyen et sans acte citoyen pas de vérité! choisissez la vérité svp!
j'ai choisie pour ma part. on ne peut laisser faire sans SAVOIR ::

----------


## chadinah

Vu sur facebook Manifestation le samedi 2 novembre à 15 H à la ROCHE-SUR-YON

----------


## esiocnarf

On en est où dans cette affaire????

----------


## KATH38

CHADINAH :quel est le lien FB,svp merci ?

----------


## carlita85

Voici le lien fb concernant la manifestation : https://www.facebook.com/events/5866..._mall_activity

Nous organisons cette manifestation afin de demander que plus de moyens soient mis sur l'enquête, cela fait plus d'un mois que nous avons dénoncé l'affaire et aucun des témoins clés n'a été convoqué pour être entendu ! Ni l'ancienne salariée, ni la maitresse du york identifié retrouvé mort dans les bennes et qui le recherchaient, ni les personnes qui avaient trouvé le border collie que l'on voit mort sur les photos ....
plus nous serons nombreux lors de cette manifestation, plus de chances nous aurons de sauver les chiens et les chats qui pourraient être capturés par le gérant de  cette fourrière !

----------


## superdogs

> La maltraitance et l'indifférence devant la souffrance des animaux existe malheureusement partout. Le plus difficile est de faire changer les lois et comme le dit Cerbère , il faudrait arriver à faire changer le statut de l'animal.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -


+1
Et encore, il y a une telle marge entre les textes et leur application...

Je découvre ce post aujourd'hui.. Pétitions signées.

----------


## Doglover

Pour voyager à l'étranger un chien ou un chat doit avoir une identité et un passeport.  Il n'est donc pas un "objet".



http://www.mesopinions.com/petition/...s-vivants/9570

----------


## selwinou

Je ne peux pas me connecter sur FB 
Qui peut nous donner des nouvelles de la manif

----------


## Doglover

http://www.ouest-france.fr/actu/actu...1-aud_actu.Htm

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x16q2zo






- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Doglover

Voici ce que fait Antoine Beaufour d'un adorable petit papy !







Il n'y a pas de mots. La moitié de son petit corps et toute rose avec des marques.  Et il a le droit de continuer, car toujours dans ses fonctions, malgré les plaintes.

Tous ceux qui le soutiennent sont complices des ces atrocités.

----------


## cerbere

j’applaudis des deux mains vous devez être visionnaire pour déduire cela d'une photo.....

Quand on dit qu'il faut des preuves solides c'est pour une bonne raison!!!!

----------


## Doglover



----------


## FAFA5151

bah alors ce procureur qui represente le peuple il doit se bouger c est incroyable ca

----------


## blandine15

> j’applaudis des deux mains vous devez être visionnaire pour déduire cela d'une photo.....
> 
> Quand on dit qu'il faut des preuves solides c'est pour une bonne raison!!!!


Une euthanasie vétérinaire est une mort sans douleur et qui ne déclenche pas d'hématome ou de flaques sang !!!!!
Que lui est-il arrivé selon vous ?? pourquoi tous ces chiens sont criblés de coups et de sang avec un regard exprimant la souffrance ??? un animal euthanasié par injection meurt dans la douceur et son regard est apaisé. Comment pouvez-vous couvrir une telle cruauté ???

certains humains me font vomir !!!! il est temps que a loi fasse son travail bon sang !trop de créatures innocents sont mortes de façon inhumaine sous des bourreaux insensibles et bestiaux. !!!!

où en est on ?????

----------


## cerbere

nul part... c'est bien de crier au loup sans preuve...

et je continue de dire pour les photos qu'il n'y a aucune preuve. D'ailleurs on l'appelle peut-être pour ramasser des corps sur la route???

----------


## KATH38

je persiste et redis que tous ces chiens ne sont pas morts sereinement !un chien "endormi" n'est pas tout recroquevillé et maculé de sang !

----------


## cerbere

mais sans autopsie... apparemment il a perdu une contrat.

----------


## selwinou

Cerbère on se demande ce que vous venez faire ici ... car apparemment ce n'est pas le sort des chiens qui vous inquiète ... vous avez des intérèts chez ce monsieur ?

----------


## cerbere

oui oui tout à fait

----------


## Tacha

Cerbère se fait l'avocat du diable tout simplement et essaie de garder la tête froide. Alors oui c'est difficile, on a envie de hurler lorsque l'on voit des photos pareilles, on a envie d'insulter et pourquoi pas pour certains de faire du mal à cette personne, mais en vrai on fait quoi ? On laisse la justice faire son travail en restant vigilant ou on procède à un lynchage public (il me semble qu'il y a des précédents pas jojo dans notre histoire...) ?

Oui on peut faire dire ce que l'on veut à des images, et on peut en trouver probablement d'encore plus horribles sur le net et les attribuer à n'importe qui. Le tout c'est d'avoir des infos précises, des analyses faites par des professionnels pour pouvoir avoir des preuves en béton qui feront que cette personne devra payer si elle reconnue coupable. Il n'y a pas pire que les rumeurs. Certaines sont à la base véridiques, d'autres peuvent très rapidement tourner au nauséabond.

----------


## cerbere

ah merci. Donc aucune autopsie des chiens en photo n'a été faites donc aucune preuve. Maintenant il est victime du lynchage et se cache derrière. Alors merci aux gens qui ont insultés menacés ect... 

On ne saura jamais réellement la fin. Point positif il propose beaucoup plus de chiens aux refuges mais faut-il encore avoir la place.

----------


## poppo

> Ce serait bien de ne pas en débattre pendant des heures, on n'en sait rien et ça ne ramènera pas ces chiens. 
> Laissez la justice faire son travail.



Je pensais justement qu'on pouvait discuter de ce genre de situations sur Rescue......mais, encore une fois, on ne peut plus s'exprimer sur ce forum.....

Le but n'étant pas d'en discuter pendant des heures mais de veiller que cet histoire sordide, car c'est une histoire plus que  sordide et il n'y a jamais de fumée sans feu....., ne tombe pas dans les oubliettes comme beaucoup d'histoires de maltraitance  d'animaux car c'est malheureusement souvent le cas.......

----------


## France34

Où en est cette terrible affaire ? ::

----------


## cerbere

rien vu que les gens ont aboyé avant d'avoir des preuves solides et pas simplement des photos...

----------


## Galaxie85

Ne pas oublier les chats également !

----------


## France34

Le procés devait avoir lieu quand ?

----------


## France34

Personne ne peut donner d'info sur cette affaire et sur un éventuel procès ??? ::

----------


## cerbere

procès de? Pas de preuves il me semble.

----------

